# Indiana CCW definitions



## eldirector (Apr 28, 2009)

All,

I've been doing some research on Indiana's CC laws, and have a bit of a question. At some point, I suppose I'll need to ask a LEO or lawyer, but I thought I'd start with this group.

In Indiana, it is illegal (D felony) to carry a firearm at a "school" or "school function". I can't find what the state considers a "school" anywhere. I am sure the common usage applies (kindergarten, elementary, high school). What about post-secondary (college, trade school), or other non-traditional schools (churches with schools attached, pre-school/daycare, etc...)? Does anyone have experience or knowledge in this area?

Indiana's code:
http://www.in.gov/legislative/ic/code/title35/ar47/ch9.html

In my line of work, I tend to visit a lot of colleges or universities. Yes, I know they may have POLICIES around firearms, but I'm more interested in LAWS right now.

Thanks in advance for your comments!

Ryan


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

eldirector said:


> I suppose I'll need to ask a LEO or lawyer


There's your answer right there. Call the state police and ask them directly. That said, in most states (with Utah being the only exception that comes to mind) a college is considered a school and you cannot bring a firearm onto the property.


----------



## eldirector (Apr 28, 2009)

Just some follow-up info, as I have continued to research this.

Seems that Indiana law is *very* vague. Some in our legislature have been working to fix this (actually, to drop the whole school clause), but no success just yet.

From Indiana Code:
_
Sec. 24.7. "School property" means the following:
(1) A building or other structure owned or rented by:
(A) a school corporation;
(B) an entity that is required to be licensed under IC 12-17.2 or IC 31-27;
(C) a private school that is not supported and maintained by funds realized from the imposition of a tax on property, income, or sales; or
(D) a federal, state, local, or nonprofit program or service operated to serve, assist, or otherwise benefit children who are at least three (3) years of age and not yet enrolled in kindergarten, including the following: (i) A Head Start program under 42 U.S.C. 9831 et seq.
(ii) A special education preschool program.
(iii) A developmental child care program for preschool children.
(2) The grounds adjacent to and owned or rented in common with a building or other structure described in subdivision (1).

Indiana Code 35-41-1-24.7._

It appears that colleges and universities are not included in the law.

There are a few threads on a local board that discuss this. No hard and fast rule, but some good info.

http://ingunowners.com/forums/carry...2566-school_property_-_where_does_it_end.htmlI will also be picking up a book for future reference:
"Indiana Handgun Law - Second Edition" by Bryan Ciyou, esq,

In any case, thought I would share for the benefit of any other Hoosiers or visitors to the state.

- Ryan


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Where specifically do you think it's vague? It seems to lay out in detail what is and isn't considered a school for the purposes of the CCW laws.

KG


----------



## eldirector (Apr 28, 2009)

IC 35-47-9-2
Possession of firearms on school property, at school function, or on school bus; felony
Sec. 2. A person who possesses a firearm:
(1) in or on school property;
(2)* in or on property that is being used by a school for a school function*; or
(3) on a school bus;
commits a Class D felony.

Vague part in bold. Property being used for a school function. Example, legally CC in a state park, but a school field trip shows up. Or the mall, a museum, or any other public place. Heck, a school-sanctioned event in my back yard (it has happened).

Carrying at a school is pretty cut and dry. This whole "school function" thing seems to bring up a lot of debate.

As far as colleges/universities, it appears they are not restricted by law - only by policy.


----------

